

Easy Netflix-Like Streaming: Create ABR Content for S3/Cloudfront and HTML5 Player - slederer
http://www.bitcodin.com/blog/2015/02/create-mpeg-dash-hls-content-for-amazon-s3-and-cloudfront/

======
sergiotapia
If you're looking for something similar but want it massively simplified you
can use Put.io

[http://put.io](http://put.io)

Basically you can copy and paste a magnet link for a torrent (please use legal
torrents only) and Put.io downloads that torrent to your 'drive'.

You can then either stream directly in your browser or download the file. You
can also transcode to .mp4 (a format that works on most devices) with a single
click.

Streaming works perfectly on my computer, ipad, iphone, PS4 and even my
Nintendo Wii U. You just browse to the site and open your file.

The thing I like most about Put.io is that if someone has that file downloaded
already, it will copy it over to your drive instantly. Meaning popular legal
torrents will 'download' instantaneously and you don't have to wait for it to
download.

~~~
jfroma
Is there a website or something to search legal movie torrents? An RSS feed
will be great

~~~
sergiotapia
Try [http://kat.ph](http://kat.ph) they are the largest public listing I know
of and they probably have what you're looking for.

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
I would say chances are extremely low that any movie (maybe some sort of
crowd-sourced production would be an exception) found there would be a
considered legal torrent. The best list I could find quickly,was TF's (from
'06) [https://torrentfreak.com/legal-torrents-movies-and-
videos/](https://torrentfreak.com/legal-torrents-movies-and-videos/)

------
splintercell
Terrible name for the company. Initially I thought it was a pun on
'bitcoin'(because they added a character to it).

------
mikeryan
Um if you need flash to play the video it's not an HTML5 player. Neither of
these formats have consistent HTML5 video tag support across browsers.

~~~
schellkenig
You are right on some browsers you need flash as the haven't implemented the
MSE yet, but still you get adaptive playback. MPEG-DASH is already working
nativly through HTML5 in chrome, ie11 win8, chromecast. Firefox currently
implements the support and with HLS together you can reach all major platforms
as shown in [http://www.bitcodin.com/blog/2015/03/mpeg-dash-device-
compat...](http://www.bitcodin.com/blog/2015/03/mpeg-dash-device-
compatibility).

